

Web 2.0 startups are hard because anything interesting conceptually is too complex. - amichail

Has this been your experience as well?<p>It's hard to invent a new sort of application and make it succeed when most people can only understand old ideas.
======
gscott
I believe if you can make a significant business case for your new ideas then
achieving adoption should be possible. It is true most people do only
understand old ideas but if you can catch there attention and tell them what
your product is useful for and how to use it, they will listen. I made a bunch
of Camtasia presentations, they had the effect of turnings people's 'light
switches' on and getting them to do more things then they first intended
because they understand more.

